# Ccc



## EmilyDingee (Nov 1, 2013)

I am studing for my ccc, i take the test in two weeks. I feel pretty good about most topics however would like to get stonger when it comes to  revascularizations extremities. Can any one provide with information i can reference regarding the vascular studies?

Thank you!


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Emily,
I've been using the online test and also reviewing Dr. Z's IR coding reference for the peripherals.  Still don't feel as confident as I'd like to .  I sit for the CCC on 11/16 also.  Good luck to both of us.


----------



## Robbin109 (Nov 12, 2013)

I took some classes here. It was very helpful and easy to follow and understand.

http://www.codingstrategies.com/csi/online-training


----------



## EmilyDingee (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for the tips! Good Luck Tammy! I'm sure we will pass, its just a matter of gettign throug the test!


----------



## jmote14 (Nov 18, 2013)

How did you guys do?


----------



## EmilyDingee (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Jessica! The test was long, It took me almost the full 5 hours and 40 mins to complete, I wont find out the results until tomorrow atleast, I was surprised at how many Anatomy and Physicology questions were on my test, the first 50 questions were not on procedure coding as much as the hearts structures and its functions, some thing that if you didnt know the answer to, you could not look up in the ICD-9 or CPT.


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Nov 21, 2013)

I passed!  I finished in about 4 hours but that really worried me.  I resisted the urge to go back over questions for fear that I would change my answers. It was as brutal as I thought it was going to be, definetly not an easy exam.

I too was surprised at the amount of anatomy/physiology questions.  Also the size of some of the op notes were quite lengthy, up to two and a half pages.  Alot to read and look through when you're being timed.

I hope you did well Emily!


----------



## rbeaver (Nov 27, 2013)

*Questions*

what type of anatomy/physiology questions. We are getting ready to take it next week.


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Nov 27, 2013)

what is a passing score for the CCC? i take it in just over a week.


----------



## Twixle2002 (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it is 75%


----------

